# über Onload in Iframe seite in zweites iframe laden



## Vyrobca (28. Juli 2004)

HI

Ich möchte im code eines iframes eine onload funktion einbauen welche eine Seite in eine anderes iframe lädt.

Hab schon das probiert was ich forum gefunden habe
Zb

```
<body onLoad="javascript: parent.frame2.location.href='ziel.php' ">
```

hat aber nicht funktioniert.

kann mir jemand bitte helfen?
für was steht parent


MFG
V.


----------



## DrEvil (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Du hast wahrscheinlich vergessen den Frames Namen zu geben 



```
<iframe src="seite1.html" name="DeinFrame1" width="200" height="200"></iframe> 

<iframe src="" name="DeinFrame2" width="200" height="200"></iframe>
```

und dann kannst du in den <body>-Tag der ersten Iframe-Seite (bei mir seite1.html) das hier einfügen:


```
onLoad="Javascript: parent.DeinFrame2.location.href='seite2.html'
```

dann geht es.

Was parent bedeutet weiß ich net, sorry...


----------



## Vyrobca (28. Juli 2004)

Danke.



Scheint nicht zu klappen.

Macht er einfach nicht.

versteh ich nicht

Mfg V.


----------



## Vyrobca (28. Juli 2004)

ich hab was gefunden.

und es funktioniert.

hier der Link
hier 


Mfg V.


----------

